# Is your TV Apps Working?



## C6Silver (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't use TV Apps that much, but I haven't been able to get it to work for at least the last few weeks. When I press the button to access it, there is a brief message on the screen saying that TV Apps is loading. This message then disappears, but TV Apps is never loaded. I have not tried to reboot the DVR yet, but will if this feature seems to be working for everyone else.

Thanks.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

Is your internet connection working properly? Try a reset using the menu option to reboot the unit. What model # do you have? Apps work fine here.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Mine hasn't worked for a few sw versions. I get a consistant Error code (3) message every time I try to load it. I've tried everything from a new router to port forwarding etc. No luck so far.


----------



## compac (Oct 6, 2006)

Same here +1

Guess it should be reported



ndole_mbnd said:


> Mine hasn't worked for a few sw versions. I get a consistent Error code (3) message every time I try to load it. I've tried everything from a new router to port forwarding etc. No luck so far.


----------



## ozonedan (Dec 27, 2005)

ndole_mbnd said:


> Mine hasn't worked for a few sw versions. I get a consistant Error code (3) message every time I try to load it. I've tried everything from a new router to port forwarding etc. No luck so far.


Same here. But I don't use it very often.


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

Mine works fine but don't use it much.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

Used mine a couple days ago, it worked fine. I don't really use it that much since it's soooooooo sloowwww. The digital clock is kinda cool, but it's pretty pointless since you have to load it everytime.


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

Mine has been fine except those continued AT&T DSL down time periods.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Apps works, but I never use it. I don't think DirecTV is going to take this very far, its just a few random things.


----------



## Sing1gniS (Jan 14, 2007)

C6Silver said:


> I don't use TV Apps that much, but I haven't been able to get it to work for at least the last few weeks. When I press the button to access it, there is a brief message on the screen saying that TV Apps is loading. This message then disappears, but TV Apps is never loaded. I have not tried to reboot the DVR yet, but will if this feature seems to be working for everyone else.
> 
> Thanks.


Mine was doing the same thing. A reboot fixed it.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

TV Apps working fine here. Started using these again when the baseball season started in April. Easy way to keep track of the Phillies game and the local temperature.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

C6Silver said:


> I don't use TV Apps that much, but I haven't been able to get it to work for at least the last few weeks. When I press the button to access it, there is a brief message on the screen saying that TV Apps is loading. This message then disappears, but TV Apps is never loaded. I have not tried to reboot the DVR yet, but will if this feature seems to be working for everyone else.
> 
> Thanks.


Oh, OK, its not just me. It started doing this after the last software update. Also, the sports scores don't load with the red button on Vs. and ESPN anymore.

On the other hand, DirecTV2PC has been working longer than ever before (it always started to fail about 3 weeks after a software update on the HR20 and 21) and media share is still working perfectly, so I'll happily do without TV apps in exchange.


----------



## l_lamb (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm getting the same thing. First it's "TV apps is loading...This may take a moment", then "We've encountered an error with this application. (3)" I performed a reset, and ran the test to make sure the network was working (which it was). This is on an HR20-700. It has been a problem for a few months. I never really cared because it was so slow and I can get better results using other sources.


----------



## hdthebest (Sep 10, 2007)

Mine works fine....I like the weather forcast option and MLB team...wish they can add an NBA app.


----------



## stlmike (Aug 24, 2007)

l_lamb said:


> I'm getting the same thing. First it's "TV apps is loading...This may take a moment", then "We've encountered an error with this application. (3)" I performed a reset, and ran the test to make sure the network was working (which it was). This is on an HR20-700. It has been a problem for a few months. I never really cared because it was so slow and I can get better results using other sources.


Same for me. Exactly.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

l_lamb said:


> I'm getting the same thing. First it's "TV apps is loading...This may take a moment", then "We've encountered an error with this application. (3)" I performed a reset, and ran the test to make sure the network was working (which it was). This is on an HR20-700. It has been a problem for a few months. I never really cared because it was so slow and I can get better results using other sources.


I had this issue then did a Google search and found a few ideas that seemed to fix mine. One what kind of router do you have? The DLink DIR-655 needs to have "enable DNS relay" unchecked. You may also need to change your network settings on your HR2X, try changing the DNS address to 8.8.8.8. That resolved my issues hope it helps. *note it is my understanding the 8.8.8.8 is Google's public DNS


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

My apps and red button for scored were both not working until tonite. I loaded the apps and went to the firmware button and it looks like there was a firmware upgrade today so maybe that's why they are working for me now


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Just checked -- working fine.


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

Working on all of my 3 DVRs. I activated an HR24 last night and it wasn't working on it at first. I changed it to a static IP from a dynamic IP (which I am doing on my other 2 DVRs as well) and that seemed to do the trick.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

TVApps has never worked as good as it does now (in my house).


----------



## stlmike (Aug 24, 2007)

sum_random_dork said:


> I had this issue then did a Google search and found a few ideas that seemed to fix mine. One what kind of router do you have? The DLink DIR-655 needs to have "enable DNS relay" unchecked. You may also need to change your network settings on your HR2X, try changing the DNS address to 8.8.8.8. That resolved my issues hope it helps. *note it is my understanding the 8.8.8.8 is Google's public DNS


I have a DIR-655 and unchecked the "enable DNS relay", rebooted both router and my hr20, and still no luck. How did you change your DNS to 8.8.8.8? I can make the change in the advnaced networking screen, but it reverts to what it was before as soon as I leave that screen (i.e. it isn't really changing, eventhought it lets me enter 8.8.8.8 in the DNS address box).


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

stlmike said:


> I have a DIR-655 and unchecked the "enable DNS relay", rebooted both router and my hr20, and still no luck. How did you change your DNS to 8.8.8.8? I can make the change in the advnaced networking screen, but it reverts to what it was before as soon as I leave that screen (i.e. it isn't really changing, eventhought it lets me enter 8.8.8.8 in the DNS address box).


How do you have your HRxx connected to your modem? Have you tried rebooting everything? The 8.8.8.8 trick was posted on the D* fourms, it seemed to work for me. After I got connected the HRxx did revert back to it's old DNS.


----------



## stlmike (Aug 24, 2007)

sum_random_dork said:


> How do you have your HRxx connected to your modem? Have you tried rebooting everything? The 8.8.8.8 trick was posted on the D* fourms, it seemed to work for me. After I got connected the HRxx did revert back to it's old DNS.


Modem --> Ooma --> router (and perhaps switch) -->> HRxx's

I can connect to other online content, be it VOD, PlayOn content, etc.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

So after the upgrade of my HR10's to HR23's here's the issue.

Setup-

2 HR23's stacked in one room, 1 unit primary for TV, 2nd unit for PIP also RF'd to Kitchen TV and other TV's in house.

1 Cat5 from router to primary receiver (uppper ethernet), then Cat5 jumper from primary lower ethernet to secondary upper ethernet.

At one point a couple hours after Cat5 connections, I showed all IRD's shared on TVersity on my PC. That lasted all of a couple hours.

I cannot get TVapps or internet working on secondary IRD for two days now.

Interesting that the IP address for secondary changed from 192.168.2.5 to 169.254.8.32 automatically. Doing automatic setup, numerous reboots of both receivers, router, and DSL box.

Is it possible to get 2 stacked IRD's playing nice with each other with one Cat5 to router?


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

codespy said:


> So after the upgrade of my HR10's to HR23's here's the issue.
> 
> Setup-
> 
> ...


The best answer is to get a switch, rather than using the bottom ethernet port to connect the secondary DVR. The lower port is not a switched port. It takes processor cycles from the primary machine. People have also seen unusualy problems using the lower port.

Some people have use the port without a noticable problem. However, since you are having a problem, that would be the first change I would make in your situation.

The 169. IP address means that the DVR is not successfully communicating with your DHCP server, so it uses this address. (This function is useful if you connect your boxes together without a DHCP server in the mix. They can still talk with each other.)


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

sum_random_dork said:


> How do you have your HRxx connected to your modem? Have you tried rebooting everything? The 8.8.8.8 trick was posted on the D* fourms, it seemed to work for me. After I got connected the HRxx did revert back to it's old DNS.


Got a link?


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

what happend to the RSS feed app?


----------



## dog6869 (Oct 27, 2007)

N E V E R EVER WORKED!!!!!!!! Error 3.. network connection OK I can use DOD..


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

dog6869 said:


> N E V E R EVER WORKED!!!!!!!! Error 3.. network connection OK I can use DOD..


Had to change the DNS setting on my router to get TV-Apps to show up.


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

Drucifer said:


> Had to change the DNS setting on my router to get TV-Apps to show up.


Changed your DNS Setting to what?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Drucifer said:


> Had to change the DNS setting on my router to get TV-Apps to show up.





rrbhokies said:


> Changed your DNS Setting to what?


It was set to *Enable DNS Relay* (Domain Name Server)

By unchecking the box, I got my TV Apps to run. It's a Network Setting on my D-Link DIR-655 router.


----------



## Mark Jay Jones (Oct 2, 2007)

TVApps worked for me for a few months back last fall, but stopped working with one of the updates (January '10?). I kept getting the dreaded "error with this application. (3)". I do have a Dlink WiFi-N router DIR-825, but never tried the alternate DNS setting as mentioned previously in this thread.

On Wednesday, 26 May, I got the new firmware upgrade 0x03DE for my HR21-700.

TVApps now works perfectly! They must have fixed something, as I definitely didn't change anything in my network configuration.


----------



## kyledr04 (May 15, 2010)

I just got by internet connection setup. Apps don't work. I have 2 HR24s and a H24.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

kyledr04 said:


> I just got by internet connection setup. Apps don't work. I have 2 HR24s and a H24.


Do you have a DECA plus Power Inserter (PI) going to your router?


----------

